# Buying a 91 240SX, price question, & mods?



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

I am in the process of buying a 91 240SX, auto (yuk), white (hum), with 136k miles. It is a Cali car so no rust. Sunroof, pwr wdo and locks, A/C, in good shape overall and runs good.

Is $1500 a fair price? The owners were offered that by a dealer, and knowing what I know about dealers, that was a low offer. The owners want to sell to me for that same amount.

Secondly, I was wondering if anyone could help me decide which mods (starting off cheap and simple) I can do to make it a little more bearable. I'm thinking along the lines of air cleaner, exhaust?, rims/tires (ok, not so cheap).

I'm not real thrilled about the automatic, but this deal seems to be too good to pass up for a "beater" daily driver. I drive a Z06 on nice days  

Thanks,
Todd


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

1500 is a steal for a good running 91 240.. you can always switch to manual tranny later


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Get the 240 now, save money, throw in DET, then go smack up some Civics  $1500 is a steal for that car! Hopefully I can find a deal like that here in Dallas.


----------

